# Bunch of 1st timer questions



## B0nkers (Jan 17, 2011)

I emailed both the PI immigration in Chiang Mai as well as Davao and both replied by simply telling me to visit their website.. which didn't help at all, as I already did that and couldn't find the info needed.

So.... hopefully I can find some help here, and ask a couple more questions too 

I'm a Canadian, currently wrapping up a 6 month stint in Thailand. I'm 95% sure the PI will be my next stop. I would like to settle down a bit though in one place, so that is where most of my questions come from.

The PI consulate in Chiang Mai sent me costs for a one year visa. Where I'm confused here is that I've read you can simply keep renewing your regular visa for up to 3 years before having to leave and reenter the country to start the process over again.

Where is the benefit to get a 6 month or 1 year visa?

Basically, I have no idea what I'm doing and need it spelled out to me like a 2 year old. I need to get my ducks in a row by the end of next week in order to buy plane tickets and arrange hotel etc..

Can someone pls help by telling me what sort of visa I need to get, when/how does it need to be renewed etc? I'd like the option to stay for xx years. 

Secondly, both offices ignored this question... what are the laws for a foreigner who works online as a freelancer with foreign clients? Are freelancers legally allowed to do their thing while on a tourist visa in the PI? Is there a limit where you are considered a resident and need to pay taxes or get a different type of visa? From what I heard, the PI do not tax their own citizens who work as freelancers. So this area is confusing and no official wants to answer me.

Third is healthcare. What do I do about insurance? Again, I'd guess this is different for different situation of residency and visa type? ON a basic level, where do I start with this assuming I'll be no a tourist visa for the first 6 months or so? I'm hesitant to complicate things by becoming a resident. It really screws things up back home.

Lastly, what area(s) would you guys suggest to live the first 6-12 months?

In a perfect world, I'd rent a modern condo on the beach overlooking the ocean. Public transit (or taxi service readily available as I don't drive), food market close by (I never have to cook in Thailand as a huge market is 2 blocks away). Clear & calm water to snorkel in and a white sand beach to spend the afternoon. I DO like tourists to mingle with, but I also would not enjoy a place where I need to watch my belongings every minute of the day.

I'd feel more comfortable if there was a modern hospital near by as well as modern shopping and things to do. Bonus points if on a golf course, country club or park setting.

Sorry, so many questions.. but may as well get it all out and start with the 'perfect' scenario and work from there.

Thanks all in advance. Sorry if these types of questions are scattered throughout the forums, but I can never seem to find complete answers to my questions and running out of time


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Where is the benefit to get a 6 month or 1 year visa?
If you are doing the tourist extensions the only real benefit of the 6 month ext. is not having to go to immigration as often. They were not available when I was doing my extension and that every 2 month bit gets old real quick. I kept a spreadsheet for my first year of extensions and it totaled about p26,000. That was all on 2 month extensions. I don't think the 6 month is any cheaper, just more convenient.

what are the laws for a foreigner who works online as a freelancer with foreign clients? 
The law? I don't know. What is done? If you make your money online, especially in another currency, you do not mention it. I know a lot of expats doing YouTube, teaching, selling, web design... all online, all in US dollars. US taxes apply, and no one mentions anything to the PIs. For Canadians, I do not know what your Canadian tax situation would be... 


Third is healthcare. 
Tourist can get PhilHealth. It does not cover a lot but is so cheap you would be crazy not to get it. (about p2,400 a year) There are numerous insurance companies around but I have not looked into them. I have travel insurance through DAN (Divers Alert Network), it is mostly for accidents and medical evac.


Where to live is a whole long debate - and is up to you  Generally (as in most countries) the closer to the big cities, and better hospitals, the worse the water conditions. But you can be fairly near the city and find better beaches. If you need internet for work, Manila and Cebu are the main choices, most foreigners seem to go with. Cebu and Manila also have most of your foreigner food needs, due to the amount of expats there.

I live in Iloilo and our internet is pretty dependable... slow, but dependable. If I needed it for work I would not feel confident. We are the first city scheduled to get the free wifi, so I wonder of there will be some general network improvements. Internet seems to be very hit or miss, depending on your neighborhood (my only option is Globe - for 3 houses they were the only provider). You really will have to talk to a lot of expats to find the right area.


----------



## B0nkers (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed reply.

Are you saying that with a 6 or 12 month visa, there is no need for reporting or renews of any kind? Could I just get the visa and not be bothered with any form of immigration for another year? Mexico does this for 6 months. Thailand I have found is a pain in the butt and they are making it more difficult with the need to fly to your home country to obtain another 6 months.

As for healthcare, emergencies aside, do they have private hospitals in the PI where anyone can walk in and get any tests or whatever they wish done for a fee? What kind of costs would one expect? Thailand has private hospitals with published rates on their websites. haven't found anything for the PI yet

Any thoughts on Davao? Not sure if they have the beaches, but apparently Samal Island next to it does. Main reason for considering it is from what I hear of the mayor, he is really active in cleaning up crime and helping the citizens.. which is great for my charity development interests. Could be a good guy to meet.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

B0nkers said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> Are you saying that with a 6 or 12 month visa, there is no need for reporting or renews of any kind? Could I just get the visa and not be bothered with any form of immigration for another year? Mexico does this for 6 months. Thailand I have found is a pain in the butt and they are making it more difficult with the need to fly to your home country to obtain another 6 months.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of a 1 year visa, the 6 month visa is relatively new and only available in the major centres. You can arrive in the Phils and get 30 days free then top up from then on. Heathcare is pay as you go. As a US citizen it's good value, as a UK citizen who is used to free healthcare it's expensive. Davao has a good reputation but that because the mayor is ruthless with the local thugs. Views vary on his techniques and is often compared with the rule of Marcos. Regarding work, legally you can't.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am unfamiliar with a 1 year tourist extension. They may have them? But, yeah you can get either the 2 month extension or 6 month. Then you don't go back until time to renew. 

Our visa runs are much easier here too. Every 36 months you have to leave the country, but do not have to go to your home country. We did a long weekend in Hong Kong, and since I am now married I got a one year balikbayan stamp when I came back. That means no fees, no immigration visits at all for 1 year! I like it. But you have to enter the country with your spouse, so not good if you are single.

There are big medical clinics in many of the malls here. Easy to get testing and general doctor visits. Costs are out of pocket. I have only done doctor visits, no hospital, but private doctor visit is about p200 ($5), public clinics run on a donation box. (I have never been to one but my wife has used them). The more "westernized" the office... the more expensive, of course.

Some of the hospitals, and Red Cross, are easily confused though, as a warning. I donated blood for an expat in Cebu. His family offered to fly me to Cebu to donate and I should have! I gave at our local Red Cross and it took them almost 4 days to figure out how to get it to him... 2 islands over... Not sure if it was the hospital or the Red Cross that was gumming up the works, but there seemed to be a problem. 

Dental is crazy cheap. We just got my wife's braces removed. Total cost was p27,000 (about $600 USD) for upper and lower braces, with monthly adjustments for 18 months.


----------



## B0nkers (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's a copy of the email from the Chiang Mai office. One year seems very cheap compared to the costs of renewals mentioned in this thread



> Thank you for your inquiry.
> For Visa Fees, please refer to table below:
> Visa Type	Class A Fee
> 9(a) Single Entry (3 months validity) A	1,110.00
> ...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Those are multiply entry visas not visa extensions for six months or 1 yr. The following is from the Phil Embassy Los Angeles CA. NOTE: The authorized maximum period of stay granted by the Philippine Consulate to all temporary visitor’s visa applicants is fifty-nine (59) days. If the applicant will stay beyond 59 days in the Philippines, an application for extension of stay must be filed at the Bureau of Immigration in Manila, or the Immigration office nearest to the place where the applicant is temporarily residing.


----------



## B0nkers (Jan 17, 2011)

This is where I was confused. Think it's starting to make sense now though. Saves the hassle of applying for a new visa each time if you plan on coming and going a lot.

Ok then... so what do I need to do? Do I bother going to the consulate in Chiang Mai for any sort of visa or do I just fly to the PI and get what I need at the airport... and then renew? What am I looking to ask for?

Also have a new question regarding renting a condo for a year or so. I see most are asking 2x or 3x rent as a deposit? Is this drama waiting to happen when it comes time to recover that deposit at the end of the lease?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

# 1: Keep your online business to yourself.... Do not tell the PH government that is stupid idea that gives them a reason to tax you.



#2: You are correct just come here on tourist visa and you can stay here up to 3 years without LEAVING the country.... If you leave you need to start over your visa



#3: Hospitals are good (some) but just remember its a business if you do not have money they do not give you the treatment as they would someone who does. Seen it done to filipinos alot. Some filipinos have died because they could not afford the bill requested by hospital and trust me a simple operation can climb very high fast.




#4: You can get a photocopy usually at any computer shop.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Western rules in a 3rd world?*



B0nkers said:


> This is where I was confused. Think it's starting to make sense now though. Saves the hassle of applying for a new visa each time if you plan on coming and going a lot.
> 
> Ok then... so what do I need to do? Do I bother going to the consulate in Chiang Mai for any sort of visa or do I just fly to the PI and get what I need at the airport... and then renew? What am I looking to ask for?
> 
> Also have a new question regarding renting a condo for a year or so. I see most are asking 2x or 3x rent as a deposit? Is this drama waiting to happen when it comes time to recover that deposit at the end of the lease?


Careful playing by Western rules can become expensive, if you can rent without signing any contract (very possible) or deposits then I'd go that route. "Drama waiting to happen" for sure... and we as expats always loose, were so rich in dollars. Best to find a friend here and get yourself set up as best you can, if you pay more then 2,500 - 4,000 pesos a month for rent then you are getting taken badly (by friend), these spots are not in the city but outside city area's.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*4,000 p = apx $90 usd .*



M.C.A. said:


> Careful playing by Western rules can become expensive, if you can rent without signing any contract (very possible) or deposits then I'd go that route. "Drama waiting to happen" for sure... and we as expats always loose, were so rich in dollars. Best to find a friend here and get yourself set up as best you can, if you pay more then 2,500 - 4,000 pesos a month for rent then you are getting taken badly (by friend), these spots are not in the city but outside city area's.


4000p = apx $90 usd .
can i assume , this would be a small apartment , outside of a smaller town .
or ..on a sliding scale > what can be rented @
$100usd
$150 .
$200 .
i watched reekay , on, life beyond the sea , he posted 2 vids last week .
what i would consider a very nice,clean,safe, small house vid , he is paying $230 a month ,
having negotiated ,it down from $250 .


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Careful playing by Western rules can become expensive, if you can rent without signing any contract (very possible) or deposits then I'd go that route. "Drama waiting to happen" for sure... and we as expats always loose, were so rich in dollars. Best to find a friend here and get yourself set up as best you can, if you pay more then 2,500 - 4,000 pesos a month for rent then you are getting taken badly (by friend), these spots are not in the city but outside city area's.


Based on your requirements for living......

I_n a perfect world, I'd rent a modern condo on the beach overlooking the ocean. Public transit (or taxi service readily available as I don't drive), food market close by (I never have to cook in Thailand as a huge market is 2 blocks away). Clear & calm water to snorkel in and a white sand beach to spend the afternoon. I DO like tourists to mingle with, but I also would not enjoy a place where I need to watch my belongings every minute of the day.

I'd feel more comfortable if there was a modern hospital near by as well as modern shopping and things to do. Bonus points if on a golf course, country club or park setting._

With all due respect to MCA, IMHO dream on if you think you can find that for 2,500 - 4,000 pesos pm.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Requirements are high*



hogrider said:


> Based on your requirements for living......
> 
> I_n a perfect world, I'd rent a modern condo on the beach overlooking the ocean. Public transit (or taxi service readily available as I don't drive), food market close by (I never have to cook in Thailand as a huge market is 2 blocks away). Clear & calm water to snorkel in and a white sand beach to spend the afternoon. I DO like tourists to mingle with, but I also would not enjoy a place where I need to watch my belongings every minute of the day.
> 
> ...


I agree, the rent will be more in the 10.000 - 15,000 peso plus, electricity that will be extra but hey if you got it flaunt it.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Regarding the deposit - yes 2X the monthly rent is the usual deposit, for most decent rental homes, from what I've seen. Plus the first month in advance. People want to protect their investment, just like anywhere else.


----------



## B0nkers (Jan 17, 2011)

My main concern about the deposit is if I'd actually get it back. ie: They have xx # of days after the end of the lease to return it, but because I wouldn't be i the country anymore, they could easily get away with never returning it

Reading more through Google for a city that would offer the 'ideal' setting, I'm really starting to second guess my desire to move to the PI due to corruption & crime. From what I've read, the safe cities are safe because of death squad justice? Doesn't seem like a nice place to relax and simply enjoy life. So many conflicting perspectives, my guess based on their past living conditions. people from Canada may think it's harsh, while people who've lived with corruption & crime their whole lives might find Davao justice welcoming. I'm on the fence at this point. Just looking for peace & tranquility in a tropical paradise... if that exists anywhere these days


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have only had 2 landladies while here. Only one required a deposit. The first was somehow related... cousin of a cousin or uncle... or something... I lived there for 6 months with no rent because of all the repairs I did to the house before moving in.
The second landlady was a stranger, but pretty cool. We gave 2 months deposit, plus first month rent upon signing the lease. When I moved out, 18 months later, I got my deposit back, no problem. Some say I was lucky. I really have found most Filipinos to be pretty honest. In the US I knew I was never getting back a security deposit. Landlords in the US were all a bunch of thieves (I think most secretly wanted to be slumlords ha ha).

As for safety/corruption I just don't see it as a real issue. Situational awareness, that you need anywhere, will work for most safety concerns. Don't put yourself someplace stupid (like drunk in a dark alley) and you will usually be fine. The Filipinos seem to be mostly doing crimes of opportunity. Don't give the easy opportunity... 

Corruption just does not really affect us on a day to day basis. I live my life and don't pay bribes for it. Doing some official paperwork - sometimes 'gifts' come into play. In India they call it 'bypassing the bureaucracy'. It is quite common in a lot of 3rd world countries. The US has it's corruption, but here they are more open and honest about their corruption. 

If my wife was not from Panay, I would have never ended up in Iloilo. My initial plan was start in Cebu and look around from there for something nice. Cebu is big enough to service our foreigner needs - but not Manila big. There are some nice areas just outside of town. (Iloilo ain't bad, I just had never heard of it before I moved here)

No place is perfect and I am sure the PI's are not for everyone. Best advice I can give is come for a long vacation and check it out.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Everybody has different tolerance levels, different likes & dislikes. No two think exactly alike. You have to decide for yourself what you think is best for you.

Fred


----------

